# 85 300zx electric cooling fan



## JMG (Sep 24, 2005)

I have recently had over heating problems. I have noticed the elctric cooling fan does not activate at high temp. I have replaced the eletric cooling fan sensor located on the engine block. I have tested the fan with 12 volts, it runs fine. I have been trying to trace the wiring from the fan, however, i cannot find where it goes to. Does this go to a relay? ANy thoughts on how to diagnos this problem? Thanks!


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

Which electric fan are you looking at? If it's in front of the radiator, it only comes on when the A/C is on. Your main cooling fan is a clutch fan bolted to the water pump. Check coolent level, thermostat, radiator cap, and if all of those check out OK, it could either be a clogged system or a blown head gasket.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

also check the clutch fan. my 88(or something like that) pathfinder was over heating and the fan was the problem it wasnt spining nearly as fast as it should something musta been broke. luckily we had an extra from a finder we stripped and that solved the problem.


----------



## JMG (Sep 24, 2005)

*Overheating problems*



Marc Z31 said:


> Which electric fan are you looking at? If it's in front of the radiator, it only comes on when the A/C is on. Your main cooling fan is a clutch fan bolted to the water pump. Check coolent level, thermostat, radiator cap, and if all of those check out OK, it could either be a clogged system or a blown head gasket.


Thanks for the response! I thought the fan in front of the radiator would turn on when the car was hot. Less than three months ago I replaced the water pump, the thermostat, the radiator cap, and all of the hoses. The cooling system has the correct amount of the right coolant, and it has been flushed twice. The radiator also seems to be free of debris. The car runs at 195 degrees for 20-25 minutes, regardless of how fast, then gets up o 250-260 degrees. Also if I let it idle the temp will go back to normal in 30 minutes. Do you know anything aout the cylinder head temperature sensor, located near the timing belt? When I first turn the car on I hear a high pitched squeal for 15 seconds. Could that be the fan clutch?


----------

